

Ask HN: Why don't I get some indication of a response to my comments? - andrewljohnson

One thing I like about Reddit is I get a little red mail icon when someone responds to my comments.<p>I tend to check if someone has answered my current comments on HN, but if someone answers something I wrote a while ago, or in a deep thread, I'll likely miss it.<p>I'd really like to get some indication when I get a response. This seems good for the community too, in that it promotes more conversation.<p>It seems sort of sadistic to make me dig through my old comments to see if I missed anything.
======
apgwoz
You're not the first to ask for this. I have asked before, and there is a
feature request submitted on the feature requests thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

~~~
spoiledtechie
That thread as far as im concerned is dead.

I always thought PG would give the site to someone willing to keep it up.

Put like one ad on it so the person updating the code can get some small
amount of revenue from it.

------
mooism2
Not saying you shouldn't be able to be notified when you get a response, but
when I used Reddit I hated that little red icon, and would have loved it if
there was a setting to disable it.

